# Congratulations to Tracy "Island Girl" Bodner on her WP IFBB Pro Card!



## Curt James (Sep 3, 2011)

Tracy "Island Girl" Bodner just placed 1st in  the A Class of the Women's Physique competition at the NPC North  Americans! Congratulations to Tracy!


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 3, 2011)

*Congrats! Islandgirl*

Our girl did it.  All her hard work has paid off.  She got her PRO card.  I am so happy for you.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome news!


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Curt, my pic was way to small.  Those are great shots of a great gal you posted.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Sep 3, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Thanks Curt, my pic was way to small.  Those are great shots of a great gal you posted.



You're welcome! I just heard the news on Rx Muscle and was posting those pics to Bodybuilding Gossip and Female Talk the same time you were posting here.  

*Yay for Tracy!*


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 3, 2011)

Congratulations Island Girl!!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 3, 2011)

congrats


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 3, 2011)

Yay!!! Colorado Pro!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## TGB1987 (Sep 4, 2011)

Congrats!! That is an awesome achievement by the looks of your pics you truly deserve it. I am so happy for you.


----------



## bdeljoose (Sep 4, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 4, 2011)

Island Girl, it's a long way off, but would you and Paradise Cup travel to NYC if they add WP to the IFBB NY Pro show? Best wishes to you, Tracy, on your continued success in the sport!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 4, 2011)

What an amazing figure! Congrats!


----------



## bigbenj (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice! Congrats! All your hard work paid off


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## ZECH (Sep 4, 2011)

Way to go Tracy! Very happy for you and Cam both!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 5, 2011)

She looks great!


----------



## dsmith (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats Tracy, amazing achievement


----------



## fisher4550 (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh, my you've got my full attention...


----------



## dsmith (Sep 5, 2011)

congrats


----------



## Arnold (Sep 6, 2011)

bump!


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow! Congrats, girl! All that hard work payed off, nice! Enjoy the spoils!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Sep 7, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Island Girl, it's a long way off, but would you and Paradise Cup travel to NYC if they add WP to the IFBB NY Pro show? Best wishes to you, Tracy, on your continued success in the sport!


she will be in to answer for herself, but i think that we would do that if it happened. We should hear some more word on the WP Pro shows around the time of Nationals - Nov 18th and 19th.


----------



## Life (Sep 7, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## ParadiseCup (Sep 7, 2011)

thank you to all in here for your support !!


----------



## Kathybird (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome, congrats!!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 7, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH IM!  I am still in shock!  I really can't believe this.  Its a dream come true.  Totally amazing weekend!  WOW!!!

All your support means the world to me!  Thank you Curt, Rob, Gena, Heavy, my dear hubby and all you guys!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 7, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH IM!  I am still in shock!  I really can't believe this.  Its a dream come true.  Totally amazing weekend!  WOW!!!



Well deserved.  



ParadiseCup said:


> she will be in to answer for herself, but i  think that we would do that if it happened. *We should hear some more  word on the WP Pro shows around the time of Nationals - Nov 18th and  19th.*



Excellent!


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Island Girl, it's a long way off, but would you and Paradise Cup travel to NYC if they add WP to the IFBB NY Pro show? Best wishes to you, Tracy, on your continued success in the sport!


 
I would love to Curt!!!  Thank you so much for your support!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 7, 2011)

Wishing you continued success!


----------



## BigMuffin (Sep 8, 2011)

Congrats and way to go! Your beautiful by the way!!!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Sep 8, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Island Girl, it's a long way off, but would you and Paradise Cup travel to NYC if they add WP to the IFBB NY Pro show? Best wishes to you, Tracy, on your continued success in the sport!


 looks like WP will be in New York in May.


----------



## PumpedUpBro (Sep 8, 2011)

Uh Oh!!!  Looks who's going Pro............CONGRATS Lady!!!  You deserve it!  Keep up the good work!  NOW GO GET EM!!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 24, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Wishing you continued success!


 


BigMuffin said:


> Congrats and way to go! Your beautiful by the way!!!


 


ParadiseCup said:


> looks like WP will be in New York in May.


 


PumpedUpBro said:


> Uh Oh!!! Looks who's going Pro............CONGRATS Lady!!! You deserve it! Keep up the good work! NOW GO GET EM!!!


 
Thank you!!!

Looks like my Pro debut will be April 14th, in Culver City.  So not too much of an off-season.


----------



## dsl (Sep 24, 2011)

Curt James said:


>




This is what I'm going to picture when I see the football refs make the "It's good" sign.

And nice work Tracy, a very tight figure.


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

